# Hay Field Revitalization Questions



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I posted a while back about redoing some 12 acres of old hayfield that has set idle, except for being bush hogged every year for the past 10 or so years.

The original plan was to take a second cut (first was a Memorial Day bush hog), rake and bale to remove the grass, thatch, etc. We did that, but had some equipment failure and some rain, puts us late in the year. The next step was to spray and kill everything and start over with lime, fertilizer (based on soil samples) and reseed this fall, all no till.

In as much it is very late in the year, we have changed plans/schedule and are going to go with the lime recommendation for this fall, almost 2 tons per acre, spray for weeds this spring and make two cuts spring/summer taking us to mid August 2015 at which time we will spray to kill everything and start over.

For now, we are going to take a third cut off one field.

Sorry for the rambling, but here's my question:

In as much as we are going to replant these fields in August 2015, what harm would come if we were to lightly disc these fields either before or after the lime is put down this fall? Trying to kill two birds with one stone. 1st is to give the lime some broken ground over the winter to work it's way into the soil and second, help load a new tractor's engine during it's break-in period.

Any tips of advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Why not plow it up and prepare it as a seed bed and plance next spring. Spray for the weeds coning up ... fertilize and maybe get 3 cuts next year. If you are going to redo it why not now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What crop?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

gradyjohn said:


> Why not plow it up and prepare it as a seed bed and plance next spring. Spray for the weeds coning up ... fertilize and maybe get 3 cuts next year. If you are going to redo it why not now.


Don't really want to plow. I'd like to go as no till as possible and more over, the land is VERY rocky - plowing would create another set of problems.



somedevildawg said:


> What crop?


Grass hay, orchard grass primarily, 20ish percent red clover, a bit of fescue and timothy mixed in and of course weeds - which we will spray out this spring.

The goal is to work in some badly needed lime (based on our soil tests) and do the best we can making hay until next August when we will kill everything down and start over. At that point, one field, 5 acres will be replanted 100% orchard grass and the 7 acre field 100% timothy.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Apply the lime. Don't bother discing. Unless you're going to plow to incorporate it, it's not worth it. Your disc will find some of those rocks too if you try that.

If you have as much grass as you describe, I'd spray it in the spring for weeds and see what you end up with after that. Might be surprised.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Apply the line....
> 
> ...If you have as much grass as you describe, I'd spray it in the spring for weeds and see what you end up with after that. Might be surprised.


Yea - thought about that too. One field is pretty much trash, the other one (the one I'm doing a 3rd cutting doesn't look to bad now that it is cut down.

Thanks,

Bill


----------

